# Intermitent Strobe light.



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2009)

Just thought someone might have had this problem.
Small strobe, box about 6 x6 x6. The light quit working most of the time so I pulled it apart and found that one of the 3 wires going to the bulb had burned through. I tried to bridge it with solder but no go. I pulled the other 2 wires loose from the plastic housing they were stuck in and soldered the bulb directly to the circuit board. Saved me 30 bucks and maybe a house fire as it was arcing back and forth before the repair. Simple fix.
Oh, make sure you unplug it first. Do!


----------

